# Only drawback to CZ - disassembly



## martial_field

I am the proud owner of a CZ 75 SP 01, my favorite handgun in many respects though I shoot Glocks more in competition. I sold my CZ 75 B to my brother and wish I hadn't. CZ's offer a low price for a great handgun. Ergonomics are the best as far as I am concerned. The only downside is that these pistols have many parts and are very complex to disassemble and reassemble. I had a gunsmith show me how to disassemble a Glock which took about 15 minutes and I basically had it. A little practice at home and I almost feel like a Glock armorer. 1911s aren't too bad. CZ's on the other hand, are a different matter. When I asked my gunsmith to show me how after I took it to him for a thorough cleaning, he advised me to forget about disassembling because of the profusion of parts. He's not the kind of person who would tell me this just because he wants the business of cleaning my guns. 

Does anyone out there among our CZ crowd disassemble their CZs for cleaning? How hard is it? Is there any written info on how to do this?
Just to be clear, I'm not talking about field stripping and cleaning the gun. I do know how to do that. I am talking about complete disassembly of the gun.
Input is appreciated.


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## martial_field

The picture of my CZ is my avatar. OK, so it's not the best picture but perhaps frequency can compensate for clarity?


----------



## Mike Barham

Quite honestly, there's no reason for the average owner to detail strip a pistol, and if you have to ask about detail stripping, you're probably not qualified to do it.

Why do you feel the need to detail strip the gun? A yearly trip to the gunsmith for detail stripping (if you really think the gun needs it) might cost you $25, which is about what he will charge you to reassemble it after you take it apart and can't put it back together.

Yeah, I know, gun guys are tinkerers.


----------



## Shipwreck

martial_field said:


> The picture of my CZ is my avatar. OK, so it's not the best picture but perhaps frequency can compensate for clarity?


Not the same as seeing a pic of the actual gun, dude


----------



## Hyunchback

I could be wrong but it seems to me that basic field stripping is all the disassembly for cleaning that one would need to do.

There are some moving parts inside the slide that you can't reach but I really don't see these areas as being all that dirty from routine shooting.

Maybe you'll want to jet some brake cleaning fluid into the openings, blow it out with compressed air, then put in some CLP type fluid and blow that out. Why go beyond that on a routine basis?

Remember that the CZ is engineered under ComBlock philosophy. For a ComBlock weapon it is uncommonly accurate. The saving grace for most ComBlock engineering is that it doesn't require lots of maintenance to keep running.


----------



## martial_field

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Quite honestly, there's no reason for the average owner to detail strip a pistol, and if you have to ask about detail stripping, you're probably not qualified to do it.
> 
> Why do you feel the need to detail strip the gun? A yearly trip to the gunsmith for detail stripping (if you really think the gun needs it) might cost you $25, which is about what he will charge you to reassemble it after you take it apart and can't put it back together.
> 
> Yeah, I know, gun guys are tinkerers.


I think I've been spoiled by my Glocks since they are so easy to disassemble and reassemble. I like having a gun that I know is thoroughly cleaned, inside and out. I know this is not necessary to do routinely, but I like doing it anyway. With a Glock, I can disassemble, clean and reassemble the entire gun in 25 minutes. 
Anyway, I appreciate your advice and at least for now, I will not attempt to disassemble the CZ until and unless I know what I am doing. I will say that my gunsmith in Iowa, who has been a gunsmith for 40 years and is considered the best smith in my area, told me the CZ's are unusually complicated, a good deal more so than 1911s, let alone Glocks. I have run into at least one CZ shooter who told me he has learned how to disassemble his gun.


----------



## martial_field

Hyunchback said:


> I could be wrong but it seems to me that basic field stripping is all the disassembly for cleaning that one would need to do.
> 
> There are some moving parts inside the slide that you can't reach but I really don't see these areas as being all that dirty from routine shooting.
> 
> Maybe you'll want to jet some brake cleaning fluid into the openings, blow it out with compressed air, then put in some CLP type fluid and blow that out. Why go beyond that on a routine basis?
> 
> Remember that the CZ is engineered under ComBlock philosophy. For a ComBlock weapon it is uncommonly accurate. The saving grace for most ComBlock engineering is that it doesn't require lots of maintenance to keep running.


I use Prolix to clean my guns and I think using compressed air to help clean out the hard to get at areas will help. This is also what my gunsmith suggested. I need to buy an air compressor or buy some canisters of compressed air.

After putting about 5,000 rds through my Glock 34, when I finally did learn how to disassemble a Glock, the hard to get at areas such as the striker chamber and the extractor spring chamber were really dirty. The gun had also started to jam occasionally. After I began cleaning it thoroughly, no more jams. 
Thx for your response.


----------



## Vom Kriege

There is no need to detail strip on a regular basis. Once a year is absolutely the most often it should be done.


----------



## martial_field

Well, I don't think it hurts my Glocks to be thoroughly cleaned once or twice a month. So, while I agree it's not necessary, I would not agree with your statement that once a year is "absolutely the most often it should be done."
Better: "once a year is the most often it needs to be done."


----------



## Shipwreck

Heck, I've never detailed strip a gun before. Granted, I've flipped my collection a couple times over in the past few years. So, all my current guns are about 1 year old or less. But I've had guns for years, and they always worked fine.


----------



## scooter

I have always gone by round count and/or function.......every 5000 rounds or if I start getting malfunctions not associated with regular field strip cleaning practices. On my 45's( 5000 rds.) that usually means at least one detail strip and clean a year per pistol.


----------



## martial_field

That sounds about right to me. I'm just a little OCD, that's all, when it comes to keeping my guns clean. One way I know this is that when I get back from the range or a competition, I clean my gun the very first thing when getting home. I let almost nothing get in the way of that. I don't feel right until the gun is cleaned. I can let my van go weeks w/o a cleaning, but not my guns. 
Also, as I've noted, I was having some jamming problems with my Glock 34 until I started cleaning it thoroughly. Since then, not one jam and about 5,000 rds through it jam free.


----------



## Mike Barham

Heh heh, I used to detail strip my 1911 carry gun every two years for thorough cleaning. Since I went to the Dark Side, I have never detail stripped either of my Glocks. Hell, I only field strip and clean 'em every six months or so.

Much like Kip in Napoleon Dynamite, I love technology!

Alas, once I get to The 'Stan, I will have to clean weapons every day. What a depressing thought.


----------



## Vom Kriege

martial_field said:


> Well, I don't think it hurts my Glocks to be thoroughly cleaned once or twice a month. So, while I agree it's not necessary, I would not agree with your statement that once a year is "absolutely the most often it should be done."
> Better: "once a year is the most often it needs to be done."


Just going on what they teach in the amorer school.


----------



## bompa

I have found over the years that the 1911 and the P-35 to be fairly easy to detail strip..Wouldn't think of it with the CZ's and the Sigma or the lend lease Glock that I keep from going solid from no use..
Pull the grips on the CZ and spray or dunk in cleaner and blow out the gunk if there is any and relube..Good for another year..


----------



## Stachie

I share Martial Field's compulsion to clean my firearms ASAP after firing.


----------



## martial_field

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


Stachie said:


> I share Martial Field's compulsion to clean my firearms ASAP after firing.


----------



## dumbyhotshot

http://p201.ezboard.com/trade-in/fczechpistols82792frm82.showMessage?topicID=352.topic

Check this thread out. I asked this question and got some very informative replies. I stripped my sp01 for inspection and to polish some rough areas to clean up the gritty trigger. It was a PITA to get back together, but I have done it a couple of times now and can reassemble it fairly quickly now.

Beware of the firing pin block lever spring. Its small and fragile.


----------



## martial_field

Thanks for the information. Having looked at this link, it only makes me think my original post was right on - compared with the Glock, CZ's are very complicated to disassemble! That doesn't stop me from loving my CZ but it makes me think twice before trying to detail strip it.


----------

